# A few questions about the Scandinavian trim...



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

watching watching this thread. I have bella in it- i took the hind end down too much- and then i had the jacket too far back (made her look pot bellied) i moved it up less then an inch but now it feels too far forward- or perhaps its just that i need to round the edge of it more. 










Oh and that thread- i think it had something "euro" in the title? not scandanavian?? if i remember right..


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

neVar, Is there something about starting the jacket from rib #?


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm not a brown poodle person, but man, your little boy makes me want a brown! He's gorgeous! Beautiful work with the scissoring on his rump, could you maybe post a picture of his whole body profile? Maybe stacked? That would give forum members a lot better view of where you should start the definite jacket.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

well, I am essentially self-taught too. I learned to GROOM under another groomer for a year or so, but since then I have learned how to groom WELL by myself; I work 100% alone so I spend a lot of time researching online and experimenting with Paris. So yes, a scandinavian is possible to self-teach, cos I've not yet seen one done well in person! lol!!! And you can certainly give it a go. If it just isn't working, you can still give up on it or keep trying, it's your dog so you can do what you want!!!

For now as a puppy there's probably little else you can do except what you already are doing; scissoring the back end short. Put a bit of shape into the back legs and perhaps the jacket a bit, but there's not much else.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

He is adorable!! I love the color. Is he just brown? 

I am glad you posted this thread. I plan to try this is out on Suri for practice and hope to do it on my future poodle. Hopefully some good suggestions and pictures hit the thread. I too study pictures like crazy and groom my own and love this trim.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> but man, your little boy makes me want a brown! He's gorgeous!


Hmm - will you beat me to 3? lol


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

HAHA! I hope not Olie! My next one I've decided must have a natural tail  and I want to wait a couple years.


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Fluffyspoos said:


> I'm not a brown poodle person, but man, your little boy makes me want a brown! He's gorgeous! Beautiful work with the scissoring on his rump, could you maybe post a picture of his whole body profile? Maybe stacked? That would give forum members a lot better view of where you should start the definite jacket.


 Kai is actually a Silver Beige. His legs are just starting to show some color change now.


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Olie said:


> He is adorable!! I love the color. Is he just brown?
> 
> I am glad you posted this thread. I plan to try this is out on Suri for practice and hope to do it on my future poodle. Hopefully some good suggestions and pictures hit the thread. I too study pictures like crazy and groom my own and love this trim.


I love the look too! Now that I have a mini, I'm thinking it would be something I can manage. For my 2 standards, might be too much for me. it will be fun if we can keep posting to a thread as we learn and show our results! Help each other!
Kai is a Silver Beige, and just starting to show some color change.

Little Kai Guy by maryac58, on Flickr


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh my... he's stunning!! Uh oh, I think I'm in love!  This is making me want a silver beige so bad, haha. He's so handsome! 

I have a quick question about the Scandinavian as well, though. Is it at all appropriate to use clippers to set the length on the booty, then blend the jacket and legs the right amount? Or should it all be hand scissored? 
This is gonna be Desmond's winter hair cut.


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

SW what blade do you shave Kai's face with? It looks SO much closer than Mia and I shave her at a 30. Maybe it's because he's lighter. 

Birdie I agree... Kodi's winter cut!


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

*CelticKitti*

I use a Wahl Mini-Arco Clipper, and have it on the 30 setting. His face and throat do look quite light compared to the rest of him.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

i did bella's bum with the clippers but it ws too short- but it got it veen for me. 

i will probably scissor it from now on though .... i think... *L* as it's really such a small area that is shorter


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

blades or snap on combs are fine to set the length on the butt end, especially for a pet version of it. You may find it's not the right *shape* though if you use clippers, as it's more likely to follow the curves of the body with clippers, and the curves of the body may look slightly off! I know Paris has really pointy protruding hip bones, so if I try to use clippers on her, they stick out from the short hair inbetween! She also has a very tiny [wasp] waist and is in general pretty scrawny, so if I clipped her it would be harder to hide those faults. As it is, I scissor her in the shape I want, regardless of what her body is like underneath the hair! lol

But yes, using clippers is fine! I wouldn't go toooo short is all, best to stick with a 5/8" blade or perhaps a 3F (or a longer snap on comb!) better too long than too short.


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

I have nothing to add grooming-wise, as I have and am kinda just winging it with Tate...

but I want Kai!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I think this is a beautifully done one

Jaden in Scandinavian | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

This was my first attempt at it:










I used clippers to set the length and went back over with scissors. I believe i used a 4 blade as well as a skimming blade (50) and scissored. I had no idea what I was doing to be honest..lol I was trying my best to copy a picture..and my scissoring skills are lacking so I felt I could use the practice.



























After a week of growth and more scissoring done. This time no clippers.


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

The more I look at this trim the more I think it will be perfect for my boy even with his harness. Of course, that could all change when I see him:rolffleyes:


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Fluffyspoos: I LOVE that pic you linked! Wow, that's my new ref pic for Desmond's trim!!  What a gorgeous groom, that dog looks great. 

I'm glad to see your pics of what it looked like when you set it with a #4 Aidan, since that would be the blade I would use. Thanks! Maybe that will be my project this weekend. Desmond's hair is getting awfully long around his butt, I'm thinking it's about time for a trim.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Also keep in mind that's a 4 blade with puppy coat on a young dog..so perhaps for an older/bigger dog you might want something longer? I'm not really sure as I haven't done the trim on him again since I put him into a lamb.

I think I may have even done the back of his legs with a 5 blade..and i did it kind of like a schnauzer pattern almost. I had a hard time getting the puppy coat even with a 4 blade..it was a pain to work with..but it did the job and I had fun playing around with it! I don't think it came out all that great..but live and learn.

I might try again another day when he has adult coat! I'd love to learn how to do it properly.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

I used a 4 (well equiv comb) and felt it was too short- but Bella has a good amount of hair already (just turned 5 months in those pics) 

I"m thinking i want more on the butt- and keep the jacket sorta where it is- of course some adult coat would make it look nicer *L* bella has a SUPER soft coat...


----------



## Dante's Mom (Apr 14, 2010)

He's sooo handsome!


----------



## Raena (Sep 20, 2009)

This is my sad attempt at a puppy lion cut.


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Raena, looks great to me! Beautiful spoo! I'm so mad, my Kai is getting to be such a fluff ball, I decided it was time for me to attempt this trim. I bathed, blew him dry, gathered my cordless clipper, brush comb and scissors and headed out to the back deck. It was SO nice outside, I put my table on the deck. Well wouldn't you know as I am carrying my tools to the table, my scissors drops and disappears through the slats of the deck! NOOOOOOO.... I had set my mind on trying the trim, so tried to do it with my small hair scissors. BIG MISTAKE! I'm so bummed, I did a horrible job on Kai, and I'm out a scissors. Blaah, Now what to get for a new one, I have no idea.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

it looks awesome!


----------



## Raena (Sep 20, 2009)

Ghaaa!!!!! sooo sorry about your scissors!!!! Im sure she looks great!!


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

ok bath and trim day. i like the angles on her but way more. this was all hand scissored (clipped the butt about a month ago) 

kid took the pics and this was a while after the groom so her hock hair has flattened down. 

Shes five months old so much hair to grow still on them legs


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

*neVar*, you have yourself one gorgeous girl there! Oh my gosh, her coat looks amazing! Nice scissoring! Now just for that coat to grow! : ) Same with my Kai, (although he looks horrible because I tried to put him in a Scandinavian with a tiny scissors. : ( 
Would love to see more photos of your girl from all angles, just can't get enough of her!


----------

